# How do you do it?



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm a bit of twit when it comes to computers. How do you get your photos onto the site? I've got a limited digi camera and can download the images but when it comes to sending them anywhere I'm lost.

I'm sure you can't wait to see my "lovely" collection.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi rake....

One way is to upload your pics to an image host.

Then put the url which is the location your pic is stored into the IMG button.

Play about with that for a bit and see how you get on.

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat - Just sent you a private message.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

In anticipation of the Postie delivering my first digital camera this Saturday (fingers crossed), what is the best way for posting pics to this forum? Does anyone have any recommendations for an image host?

Many Thanks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi raketat,

If you get in a fix, send them to me and I'll host them on our website like I do mine.


----------

